# Mozilla 0.9.9



## Sogni (Mar 12, 2002)

For those of you who have no problems with Mozilla or Netscape... 

http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=9472&db=macosx

I just downloaded the 0.9.9 version (OSX) some hours ago and been using it non-stop since. 
What problems I had with the previous version (a few irks like it would forget it's window size, some crashes, etc.) seem to all be gone. Seems to even have a sligh speed increase as well. 

I'm very happy with this version! Finally! A 'Netscape' browser that I actually like using! That's a first! 

Also it has a Popup Killer built in! SWEET!  

I may be speaking prematurely - but I may never use Internet Exploder again (aside from Website testing and whatnot).

I love Mozilla!


----------



## Koelling (Mar 13, 2002)

I was plesantly surprised to find that the scrolling is a little bit faster in this release than the nightly build I had downloaded less than a week ago. Maybe it's just my mind but it does seem faster. Still kinda depressing to look at, even with the best themes. I want an aqua look. Also, not necessarly a fault in Moz, but Omni has spell checking within forms like this which is better. 

Still, this beats IE by far and competes with Omni (in my humble opinion) for first. Gotta add the plug for chimera tho  that's going to rule


----------



## edX (Mar 13, 2002)

ok, i just want to be sure that anyone who uses mozilla understands that it is a developmental browser that directly aids in the building of future versions of netscape and now aol's browsers. if you do not mind helping them out, then try it.


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey ED.

Please SHUT UP! I dont care if they kill 100 puppys a day for makin it or they support OsamaBinLaden. It works for me and thats all I need!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 13, 2002)

The 0.9.9 release is very good. I'm amazed at how stable it is compared with IE 5.1 and OW 4.1. Mozilla rarely crashes on me, whereas IE 5.1 and OW 4.1 crash very frequently. 

The areas I'd like to see the Mac developers concentrate on before the 1.0 release are:

1) Improved application speed. The rendering of pages is lightning fast, but the applications responsiveness isn't . Menu scrolling, typing in text fields, page scrolling, etc could all stand to be improved.

2) Improve the "Classic" skin to be more Aqua compliant. Get rid of the icons and replace them with something that fits within the Aqua scheme. 

That's about it. Mozilla has been my everyday browser now since the 0.9.8 release. At the moment, it is the most stable, most complete, fastest, and most compliant web browser available for OS X. 

As for Ed's continued complaints about the efforts of Mozilla helping Netscape/AOL. Consider this...

Mac IE has been stuck at version 5 for almost 3 years now. Microsoft's OS X effort was nothing more than a carbonization of the existing IE client with no new features. Microsoft clearly isn't all too interested in keeping pace with their Mac browser. And why should they? With OS X, IE is the only browser that ships with the OS. 

But consider the new playing field. As of this summer, Apple is no longer obligated by the '97 browser agreement to make IE the default Mac browser. With Mozilla complete, Apple will have serious leveraging power over Microsoft to get them to put more resources in to developing Mac IE. Everybody wins.

You see, competition is a good thing.


----------



## Boyko (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually - I just downloaded Mozilla for use at home - I *hate* netscape - to me it's turned into horrible buggy bloatware, but I *love* Mozilla... Some suggestions though:

1) Yes, interface speed needs to be incredibly increased - even at the cost of not being able to customize the skin - I spend MUCH more time right clicking, menu switching, going from email to email than I actually spend rendering pages.  Once a page is rendered - it's done, and I can read it at leasure.  

2) Tabbed browser windows are great  Please, however, make a simple - keyboard+leftclick shortcut for opening in tabs... say shft/ctrl click.  Since I rarely use the back button (I open *everything* in a new window) I would find this a great timesaver.

3) Where's the popup killer?  I can't find it.

Brian.


----------



## Sogni (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Boyko _
> *3) Where's the popup killer?  I can't find it.
> 
> Brian. *



Brian, under Preferences it's in Advanced / Scripts & Windows.


----------



## Sogni (Mar 13, 2002)

I do see Ed's point of view and I actually do agree with him (as I type this using Mozilla  ). 

But my #1 mission since I bought my Mac was to get away from all Gates software as soon as possible!

I've used Apple's Mail app since day one (but I tried using Eudora for a while until I finally decided that the Apple version was a totally different version than the Windows version I was used to - Apple's Mail App I feel is more like Eudora's Windows version!  ), so I haven't even touched MS's Outlook Express on the Mac (and it's been ages on the PC).

I've tried just about all other web browsers and they where just not up to par as far as I was concerned - and neither was Mozilla before 0.9.8 so I was using IE and was NOT happy about it!

Sure I don't like AOHELL, and I am not happy they aquired Netscape (and I wish Mozilla was not part of Netscape)... I am using an Evil to get rid of a greater Evil... and some day I will ditch Netscape/Mozilla once another browser is able to render and play nice. 

Until then - I'm using Mozilla!


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 13, 2002)

Mozilla quits when I want to downoad! I'M using 0.9.9 Had the same poblem with 0.9.8!

Anyone knows how to fix this???


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 13, 2002)

Try deleting the application, trashing the preferences (in both the User>Library folder and the User>Library>Application Support> folder. 

Redownload, reinstall the application and see if that helps...


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 13, 2002)

I found out something cool with the mozilla app. For all the people who got a scroll wheel go to the bottom of a web page and scroll up as fast as you can and see whats happenes to the scroll bar when it goes up fast.


----------



## Koelling (Mar 13, 2002)

could be that my computer is 266mhz slow but I don't see anything different. Still takes time to draw every stage it would up the page. This could be due to the fact that I never figured out how to customize it (its a logitech wireless optical that worked when I pluged it in so I never twidled with the cd that came with)

What kind of mouse do you use and what does it do?


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 13, 2002)

I got a wireless intel mouse. And what happened is while the scroll bar is going up fast like 2 to 3 lines suddenly appear under the scrool bar so when u scrool up fast it looks cool. Or is it just my comp? imac 400mhz


----------



## dricci (Mar 13, 2002)

I'd love to use Mozilla or Netscape, but I'm forced to use IE because it's the only Mac OS X browser to support Java. Any ideas why?


----------



## ksuther (Mar 13, 2002)

Java works fine for me in other osx browsers.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 13, 2002)

WOW!  This latest build of Mozilla is SWEEEET!  Very Smooth and FAST on my 500MHz G3.  These open source guys are really getting their act together on this one.  I look forward to the 1.0 release coming near the end of the month.


----------



## simX (Mar 13, 2002)

Does it have banner blocking (not just the wide and thin ones... there's other ones that are more square that OmniWeb blocks).  Can it emulate other browsers so that it can get around stupid browser blocking?  Can it automatically check for updates and download new ones (INCLUDING latest beta builds -- or in OmniGroup's case, sneaky peek builds)?  Does it have a built in source editor/links viewer?  Can it keep JavaScript and applets disabled until you specifically click to invoke them?  Does it antialias the text on the website?  Can it block ads that have a certain string in the URL to them, or better yet, can it block ads that are not from the site that loads them?

And last but not least, is Mozilla NOT ugly?

Until Mozilla has ** ALL ** of these features, I'm ** NOT ** switching from OmniWeb.


----------



## cwoody222 (Mar 14, 2002)

WOW!  FAST!

Now, as the previous poster said...hopefully they'll make it not UGLY soon..


----------



## ERICBRIAN2002 (Mar 14, 2002)

Why is it that when i open mozilla and try to extended it to reach all corners of my screen so i can have a full screen web browser i cant because it stops a lil b4 the bottom of the screen. Why does it do that?


----------



## marmoset (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Does it have banner blocking (not just the wide and thin ones... there's other ones that are more square that OmniWeb blocks). *


*
After a fashion -- you can block all images
from, say, doubleclick.com easily enough,
and you can limit animation looping.




			Can it emulate other browsers so that it can get around stupid browser blocking?
		
Click to expand...


Yes, pretty easily: http://uabar.mozdev.org/




			Can it automatically check for updates and download new ones (INCLUDING latest beta builds -- or in OmniGroup's case, sneaky peek builds)?
		
Click to expand...


Nightly builds are always in the same place, so it's a trivial AppleScript (or shell script) to keep them synced as often as you wish (see attachment.) I personally build my own via CVS 2 or 3 times a week, but I'm funny that way.




			Does it have a built in source editor/links viewer?
		
Click to expand...

  Yes, and a really nice DOM inspector, Javascript Debugger, and links bar.



			Does it antialias the text on the website?
		
Click to expand...

 RealSoonNow (not in time for 1.0, but not far off either: http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121540)




			Can it block ads that have a certain string in the URL to them, or better yet, can it block ads that are not from the site that loads them?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes and yes.




			And last but not least, is Mozilla NOT ugly?
		
Click to expand...

 No uglier than IE (using the Classic theme), IMO, and visibly improving steadily.*


----------



## themacko (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't have any problems with Mozilla.  I think it's a great browser, in fact I would use it if it weren't for one thing:  How it looks.  Look at this pic of the two side-by-side and tell me that Mozilla looks just as natural as IE.

http://homepage.mac.com/themacko/browsers.jpg

That's why everyone's so excited about Chimera, because they like mozilla but they think it's butt-ugly.


----------



## dricci (Mar 23, 2002)

Um, turn on the "Modern" theme. 

I made the switch from IE to Mozilla. Mozilla has given me such a great experience now that they have that Java plugin that enables java. And with that xubar thing you can tell sites that you're using any browser. For example, station.com recently started supporting Mac OS X/9 but only in IE! Ew! Since it's all java which makes it universal, I just told mozilla to tell it that it was Windows 98 IE 5 and everything worked perfect. A lot of site owners haven't kept up with standards and other browsers so they automatically think they're bad and try to block them. But the fact is most sites will load fine if it wasn't for browser checking.


----------



## themacko (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Um, turn on the "Modern" theme. *



I was referring to marmoset when he said Mozzila was "No uglier than IE (using the Classic theme), IMO, and visibly improving steadily."


----------



## marmoset (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *
> 
> I was referring to marmoset when he said Mozzila was "No uglier than IE (using the Classic theme), IMO, and visibly improving steadily." *



Well, the throbber is certainly ugly as sin, I'll
grant that...  I probably overstated.  Another nice Mozilla theme based on the nsItheme (semi-native appearance) stuff is Kevin Gerich's Pinstripe, available here:

http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/pinstripe.html


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks! Pinstripe looks much better than both Modern and Classic for Mozilla. 

SimX - I really like OmniWeb too, but I have two problems with it.

First, it's rendering engine isn't standards compliant. It's still very much a work in progress. Mozilla, while definitely still a work in progress in areas like application responsiveness and general bug fixes, at least has a standards compliant rendering engine that is fast. OmniWeb has quite a bit of work to do to get it's rendering engine up to the standards of the Gecko rendering engine.

Second, the fact that OmniWeb doesn't use the Netscape standard for plugins is a problem as well. It means that I can use the Flash 6 plugin with OmniWeb, and have to wait for the OmniGroup to specifically code a OmniWeb plugin to give me Flash 6 functionality. 

I like OmniWeb. I support OmniWeb. I definitely want OmniWeb to succeed, but with Mozilla coming in to it's own, and Chimera (or Navigator) staking out OmniWeb's Cocoa territory, the OmniGroup has got some serious competition now.


----------



## themacko (Mar 24, 2002)

Wow, that theme is MUCH better.  Thanks a lot for the link!


----------



## simX (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *First, it's rendering engine isn't standards compliant. It's still very much a work in progress. Mozilla, while definitely still a work in progress in areas like application responsiveness and general bug fixes, at least has a standards compliant rendering engine that is fast. OmniWeb has quite a bit of work to do to get it's rendering engine up to the standards of the Gecko rendering engine.*



For me, all I care about is websites looking good.  And OmniWeb does that for all the sites that I've gone too, no matter if it is standards compliant or not.  Fine, it doesn't have full CSS support, but all it does is make a few borders not draw on the screen or something.  I haven't seen any site that looks better in any browser other than Omniweb -- and if I've missed some sites that DO render horribly in OmniWeb, well, then I don't particularly care because I don't go to them.



> *Second, the fact that OmniWeb doesn't use the Netscape standard for plugins is a problem as well. It means that I can use the Flash 6 plugin with OmniWeb, and have to wait for the OmniGroup to specifically code a OmniWeb plugin to give me Flash 6 functionality.*



I assume you meant to say "_t means that I can't use the Flash 6 plugin with OmniWeb".  In any case, you'd be wrong.  The Flash 6 plugin works perfectly with OmniWeb.  When I had OmniWeb set as my default browser, the installer even opened OmniWeb and displayed the "installation successful" page perfectly without any errors.  The Flash 6 plugin works fine.




*I like OmniWeb. I support OmniWeb. I definitely want OmniWeb to succeed, but with Mozilla coming in to it's own, and Chimera (or Navigator) staking out OmniWeb's Cocoa territory, the OmniGroup has got some serious competition now. *

Click to expand...


Like I said, Mozilla is butt-ugly.  'nuf said.  As for Chimera, it's functionality is not up to par with OmniWeb or Mozilla yet.  When it is, I'll probably be switching.  I realize that Chimera has GREAT potential.  But that's like saying that the Mac OS X public beta has potential -- that's it.  It's not usable for normal browsing (at least for me), and that's why I'm not changing browsers yet._


----------



## dricci (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marmoset _
> *
> 
> Well, the throbber is certainly ugly as sin, I'll
> ...




When I try to apply this it says I have an incompatible build of Mozilla? Wtf?


----------



## themacko (Mar 24, 2002)

It worked fine for my 0.9.9 version.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 24, 2002)

simx, can we all just talk about browsers we like without argueing about it. If you want to argue it don't bring it into a thread where we are enjoying mozilla ...

I just installed pinstripe... it looks much better, but not as good as chimera will. I saw a screenshot of it before, but I didn't know it had been released.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 25, 2002)

Mozilla with the Pinstripe skin is a decent looking browser. Not quite as beautiful as OmniWeb, but better looking than iCab and Opera, and almost as Aqua-ish as IE.

My major beefs with OmniWeb are it's lack of support for standards. 90% of the websites I visit it handles fine. But it can't handle my online banking at all (Wachovia), and other sites like Foxsports.com gives it fits as well. Not to mention shockwave.com and Flash intensive sites. It's Flash support keeps getting better, but it's still not at 100%.

And probably my main beef with OmniWeb is it's instability. While each SP build achieves more stability, for me, the application is very crash prone. I rarely can go 10 minutes without it crashing. That is the one issue that finally drove me over to Mozilla full time. Mozilla is uglier, it's application responsiveness is slowner than OmniWeb, but it renders pages correctly and faster than any other browser out there, and it is rock solid - definitely the most stable of all OS X browsers.

OmniWeb definitely has a place in the crowded OS X browser field right now. My concern is that in 6 months, when Chimera (Navigator) gets up to speed, what will OmniWeb have to offer that other browsers can't?


----------



## simX (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *simx, can we all just talk about browsers we like without argueing about it. If you want to argue it don't bring it into a thread where we are enjoying mozilla ...*



I'm not arguing about browsers.  I'm just trying to clear up a few misconceptions, like the one that OmniWeb cannot handle the Flash 6 plugin.  And I was asking if Mozilla had all the features I want (which it seems to, except for the non-ugliness).  I'm just trying to get a heads up as to whether I will be switching browsers anytime soon or not. 

serpicolugnut:  OmniWeb doesn't crash every 10 minutes for me.  That's strange.  Although it does really piss me off that it crashes on quit, so I am kind of getting a little fed up with OmniWeb.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 25, 2002)

SimX - Are you sure you have OmniWeb 4.1sp recognizing Flash 6 plugin? I have it installed, and it doesn't work with in OW. It works fine within IE and NS/Moz, but not OW. OW's Flash5 plugin works OK, but not Flash 6.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Mar 25, 2002)

Mozilla's TABBED-BROWSING is the bomb!  Man, this is too cool.  And oh oh oh, the preferences offer so much customization for cruising the web, not allowing this and that, selectively allowing this or that.  Can't wait for the release of 1.0.


----------



## simX (Mar 26, 2002)

serpi:  Yes, I just installed OmniWeb 4.1sp63 on my mom's iBook, and then the latest Flash 6 plugin.  It worked perfectly  after the installation, OmniWeb launched and displayed the "Installation Complete" page and the Flash interactive movie played perfectly.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 26, 2002)

When I try to get the plugin via Macromedia's site using OW, it doesn't know which platform I'm using so it tries to steer me to the Classic plugin. When I try to manually download the OS X plugin, it says it doesn't recognize my system. 

I already have the plugin installed for both IE/NS. Where does the plugin need to be for OW to recognize it?


----------



## simX (Mar 26, 2002)

The plugin installer, when installed to the default location, allows OmniWeb to recognize it.  I believe this location is /Library/Internet Plug-Ins/, because that's where my plugin seems to be installed.  I'll bet you could also install it to ~/Library/Internet Plug-Ins/ and OmniWeb would still recognize it.

Just get the plugin from versiontracker.com... if you get it from Macromedia's site, you should probably set OmniWeb to identify itself as Internet Explorer 5.1.3 for Mac OS X.  You can specify that in the "Compatibility" pane of the preferences.


----------



## marmoset (Mar 27, 2002)

Kevin Gerich just revised the Pinstripe theme slightly.  Those of you who were getting an incompatible version message with Mozilla 0.99 shouldn't have that problem now, plus he made a couple of visual tweaks to the navigation controls too.

Get it at http://homepage.mac.com/kgerich/pinstripe.html

 -d.w.


----------



## googolplex (Mar 27, 2002)

I'll install it when I get home to my ibook, I dont know what he would have changed visualy, as he didn't really say. I'll check it out anyways.


----------



## themacko (Mar 27, 2002)

FREAK!  I just tried to install the updated theme (I was already using the old pinstripe) and now I'm stuck with the Modern theme.  It won't go back to pinstripe.  BAH!!

*It works now, after I reinstalled Mozilla*


----------



## serpicolugnut (Mar 27, 2002)

If you are using the 0.9.9 Mozilla release, don't install this version of Pinstripe. It wouldn't work with it. You must be using a nightly build later than 3/16, I believe...

I tried a nightly build with Pinstripe, and it works, but there is an annoying bug where the menu highlight doesn't show. Makes it very tough to see what you are selecting in your menus (on menus setup on the toolbar).

Could be a nightly build bug though.


----------

